# iPhone's at DDA1 (farmers branch)



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

Good morning; 
Did you guys get an email from Amazon Flex saying the iOS flex app can be used in your location last night?
I installed it on my iPhone, and I'm still getting the same message saying something along the lines of "your location doesn't support iPhones" 
Not a huge deal, I have been going strong on my Android this whole time, but it would be nice to have some redundancy between iOS and Android...


----------

